

If the Boss Is Young and Male, Watch Out - robg
http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/08/22/if-the-boss-is-young-and-male-watch-out/

======
jleyank
If the boss is competing with the staff, it's a recipe for disaster. The boss
is SUPPOSED to use the staff to accomplish more than s/he can do on their own,
protecting those doing the work from the "corporate BS". It's a sign of
maturity (bad word) or self-confidence (better word?) when the boss lets go
the competitiveness and starts doing their job.

